# Windows 10 mobile Gadgets app



## MPeti1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi!
Gadgets app is not working since hard reset. Now i have the latest redstone build in my Lumia 535 DS, but the app can't find any wired (Jack) or wireless (BT) accessories. I've heard they released an update with app version 4.4.xxxxx.x, but i have 4.3.10820.0 and store can't find any update for it. I've reinstalled the app many times, and still don't work. It's since i made a hard reset on my phone, before it it's worked properly (i don't know what app version i had before hard reset). Before hr i had insider fast ring, and i've not restored any backup. What can i do? Can someone send an updated xap/appx?


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

MPeti1 said:


> Hi!
> Gadgets app is not working since hard reset. Now i have the latest redstone build in my Lumia 535 DS, but the app can't find any wired (Jack) or wireless (BT) accessories. I've heard they released an update with app version 4.4.xxxxx.x, but i have 4.3.10820.0 and store can't find any update for it. I've reinstalled the app many times, and still don't work. It's since i made a hard reset on my phone, before it it's worked properly (i don't know what app version i had before hard reset). Before hr i had insider fast ring, and i've not restored any backup. What can i do? Can someone send an updated xap/appx?

Click to collapse



u should revert back to production ring. gadget app wont work on insider fast ring

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 18, 2016)

Really? 4.4.1607.11000 4.3.1607.5001 on fast ring is working.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 18, 2016)

@augustinionut

You have the appx?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, not... but i will try to obtain the store link.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/gadgets/9wzdncrfj3df

Or copy this in edge browser:

ms-windows-store:navigate?appid=2fa58039-a6ea-4421-b5c6-9ffac0c3ec3d


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 18, 2016)

Not working.
Used your links on my phone but installed version = 4.3.10820.0


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, reinstall it and then try to update. http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/appx-microsoft-mobile-oem-apps-windows-t3255409


----------



## MPeti1 (Sep 22, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Well, not... but i will try to obtain the store link.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/gadgets/9wzdncrfj3df
> 
> Or copy this in edge browser:
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you get the appx file with this method?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../steps-to-download-windows-10-mobile-t3325515


----------



## Grabbag (Sep 23, 2016)

*Download Gadgets build 4.4.1607.11000*

Hi,
if you are not in the insider fast ring, but need the build 4.4.1607.11000 of the Gadgets App you can find a link in the comments here
I had the same problem, but after sideload this one it works fine.


----------



## MPeti1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Grabbag said:


> Hi,
> if you are not in the insider fast ring, but need the build 4.4.1607.11000 of the Gadgets App you can find a link in the comments here
> I had the same problem, but after sideload this one it works fine.

Click to collapse



What happens if i try to install it on fast ring? Or i can't install it? There is any solution to get gadgets work on fast ring?


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 23, 2016)

Here's the latest flighted Gadget appx  (Attached) Have fun guys. This is actually newer than what got posted earlier


----------



## jmx777 (Feb 28, 2017)

gus33000 said:


> Here's the latest flighted Gadget appx  (Attached) Have fun guys. This is actually newer than what got posted earlier

Click to collapse



Hi! Sorry tho quote you in an older thread, but it's better that open a new one... 

I downloaded the gadget app form your post and installed on my device (Blu win HD LTE, that's not officially supported) but anytime I try to open tells me that "a reboot is required to complete installation" over and over again... I'm on build 14393.321 any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## djtonka (Feb 28, 2017)

jmx777 said:


> any ideas?

Click to collapse



unistall it


----------

